# Zealand Road to close after Labor Day



## MichaelJ (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks to *StrollingTramper* on the AMC boards...



> I was camping at the Sugarloaf campground when the USFS posted that the Zealand road will close just after Labor Day for replacing the bridge by 302. I just wanted people to know for fall hiking plans.


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update Mike!   That will sure add some miles to some hikes.   Zealand is going to be a bear for the Flags event this year!  Also Hale is not so easy anymore.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 1, 2004)

First I've heard. Thanks Michael.

The hut income and visits will off for sure. Even more so if the bridge is complelety removed with no access to it.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 1, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update Mike!   That will sure add some miles to some hikes.   Zealand is going to be a bear for the Flags event this year!  Also Hale is not so easy anymore.



We might have to raise funds to put someone up in Zealand Hut overnight...

-Stephen


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 1, 2004)

Whomever signs ups for Zealand or Owl's Head should get some kind of prize!
MtnMagic is right,  the hut traffic will die down for sure.  Plus the awesome fall foliage walk to Thoreau Falls just got a lot harder!


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 1, 2004)

Hale beast approach would be from the north Twin Trail via the Old Fire Warden's Trail which is no longer marked or officially used but is one of the more common of the Lost Trails used.  Joe Jalbert used to have a website of "Lost Trails" that was quite comphrensive.  I've met people taking it & it allows you to do twins, Zeland & Hale as a loop & one car.  I've been tempted to try it going down but have not yet.


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 1, 2004)

*Will this affect...*

My planned hike up Bigelow to the two peaks?  I was planning on hitting the two peaks of Bigelow sometime this fall.

Thanks,

BootJockey


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Will this affect...*



			
				BootJockey said:
			
		

> My planned hike up Bigelow to the two peaks?  I was planning on hitting the two peaks of Bigelow sometime this fall.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BootJockey


Seeing as this is in a different state, I'm not sure I see the connection.  If you are referring to the Fire Warden's trail there are many in the region.  The one on Hale is unrelated to the one on Bigelow.

 -dave-


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 1, 2004)

*Oh well...*

Obviously I misunderstood Sugarloaf Campground for Sugarloaf Mountain, which is very close to Bigelow, and also has a fire warden's trail.  Excuse me for the mistake.

BootJockey
(also a -Dave-)


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 1, 2004)

Ahh, this explains it! Now I understand what your post meant.
________________
Happy Hiking!


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Oh well...*



			
				BootJockey said:
			
		

> Obviously I misunderstood Sugarloaf Campground for Sugarloaf Mountain, which is very close to Bigelow, and also has a fire warden's trail.  Excuse me for the mistake.


No worries at all.  I've been confused by the numerous Fire Warden's trails myself.


> BootJockey
> (also a -Dave-)


Always glad to have another Dave around.  Welcome aboard.

 -dave-


----------



## BootJockey (Jun 1, 2004)

*Newbie Hiker...*

Thanks for the welcome.  I'm a newcomer to hiking.  I only started hiking less than a year ago (July of last year), but rapidly developed a passion for it that, while it may not rivals yours and those of many others here, still amazes me.

I started hiking as part of a weigh-loss program, and thought it was a good way to work some exercise into my life, and still make it pleasant. Photography is one of my passions, and it's no doubt that the opportunities for great photography exist in hiking.  Imagine my suprise when I found that my little exercise idea turned into a passion that rivals my passion for photography.

I'm down 125 pounds now, from my previous high of about 410, and enjoy hiking more and more every single time I go out.  So far all my hikes have been limited to day-trips, as I don't have the resources (read: equipment) for overnight/multiple day trips yet, but I'm working on it.  I am planning on taking a few long weekend backpacking trips, and maybe one week-long trip, at some point before the cold sets in this year, and to continue my day-hiking 1 or 2 days a week (on my weekends).

Everyone here, and on some other sites I frequent, has been very kind, and the wealth of knowledge out there among you folks is astounding.  I hope to run across some of you folks in the days and months ahead on the trail somewhere!

Thanks again,

BootJockey / Dave (aka Dialtone or MaineRider)
http://216.220.234.180  (I'm a motorcyclist too, so don't let that throw ya')
dialtone@midmaine.com


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2004)

Welcome BootJockey! And congrats on the weight loss.


----------

